# Viper 5902 Remote Start Toggle switch dead



## comonroots (Aug 7, 2012)

I try to start the car and i get a toggle off error. I closed the circuit by connecting the toggle wires together thinking that maybe the switch was bad. IT worked. Receiving voltage from wires and truck starts. Wrapped everything back up, taped, and zip tied. Now the error is back. There's no voltage from the toggle wires. I swapped out the toggle plug with a known working plug and still not working. Im not sure where to start. All of my other functions are working(window module, tilt sensor, shock sensor, motion sensor, and smart start) PLEASE HELP


----------

